# help girls is this right



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there girls i just did a first response test and its came up that i pregnant.Two pink lines,im on day 29 i think i ovulated on day 10 to day 13.This cant be right i feel as though af is gonna come.When i done the sample i laid it falt on a piece of kitchen towel and its came up with two lines.Can this be wrong im shaking here 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds good to me!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh my god im in shock oh my god


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sounds good to me too 

fantastic news ! 
   
 
 

take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I think it's a big fat yes too!
(If it's any help my first baby was unplanned - oh, the irony - and I was completely unaware I was pg until about 7.5 weeks because I mistook all the pg symptoms as pms!)
A big hug and lots of good wishes

Alison


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim thats fabtastic news Honey!!        

xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hooray for Kim, some good news at last


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations!! 

Take care
x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

sounds like a positive too me well done Kim and your DH........

so many congratulations hun, enjoy.........


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kim

          

DRE
x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kim

Huge congratulations on your  .  Just to let you know I had AF pains when I got my bfp and couldn't believe the results, I believe from other girls this is really normal. 

   

Niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kim,

Well done hunny,you give us all hope        

Kelly x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

it sounds good to me too i also got AF pains when i had a bfp so congratulations on your  fantastic news

love bw xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

well done kim.xxxx


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Just wanted to add my congratulations as well!!!!!!!!  Fantastic news.  Have a happy healthy pregnancy and enjoy every minute.

Nicki xx


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just like to say ladies i never thought it would happen.I do now believe that the miracle clomid does work,even after one cycle.I was new to this site aswell and ive had great advice from all of you and many many thanks for everything.

Hope you get your much deserved BFP.

Thanks again xx


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi

just wanted to congratulate you and wish u a happy 9 months and beyond keep us posted though on how things are going Hun 

minky


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

I will defiantely keep you posted 

Take care xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Just wanted to add my   on your   thats fantastic news.

I took Clomid for 6 months last year and am on month 4 of another 12 month cycle.  Hearing success stories like yours really helps to keep me motivated and give all of us Clomid users hope for the future  

Congratulations, you must be so happy!!



Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Kim,

Congratulations on your BFP, you must be so excited.

I have just started my first month on clomid and hopefully I will se some early results.

Thanks for sharing it with us and giving us hope.

Take care and keep us posted.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Excellent news - well done!!!  I'm so pleased for you - you give us all hope.  Enjoy the next 9 months!
Loads of love

Chris xxxxx


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

HOORAY
Congratulations!!!!
I too had AF pains when i discovered i was pregnant.
  YES.

    Blanche ...(LISA)


----------

